# Zakrui restocked



## JBroida (Jun 17, 2013)

We just got in a bunch of zakuri knives... most are back in stock now. We will be adding some new things shortly as well.
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives/zakuri.html


----------

